# AWT 3000 mah 40A thoughts



## GreenyZA (28/3/16)

Hey Guys. 

I went to a local vape shop this week for some supplies. I wanted to get myself a set oo LG browns but nobody seem to have stock. I needed another set and all they guys had in stock was the AWT 3000mah Reds rated as 40A units. 

I'm using them in my cuboid and works fine but was just wondering if any of you have experience with these and what your thoughts on them are. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (28/3/16)

This should answer all your questions: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/new-awt-40a-batteries-trustable.695987/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Hi @GreenyZA
I have not used those AWT batts

Just looking at Mooch's latest table of recommended batts
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moochs-recommended-batteries-table-updated.t21075/

Its strange, the AWTs feature in the 18350 and 26650 categories but not in the 18650
And they are yellow, not red

Perhaps post a pic of your batt


----------



## GreenyZA (28/3/16)

Hi Silver

They are red. I did read Mooch's thread and that's why I'm asking since i dont see them in the list. 







Here's a photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Maybe they are newer ones @GreenyZA 
Maybe mooch hasnt tested them yet
Let us know how they go


----------



## GreenyZA (28/3/16)

I do see on other forums that some say the 40A is high over stated but was wondering what you guys think. 

These batteries are expensive as hell at R220 each so I would hate for them to be dangerous or unsafe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

What current are you drawing from them @GreenyZA ?


----------



## zadiac (28/3/16)

Mooch's test on that specific battery:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-capacity-20a-battery-could-be-an-hg2.697891/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mad_hatter (28/3/16)

Wow you got ripped off.

To add; If these are indeed LG HG2s aka LG Turds, those sell for between R160 and R180 each. 

Also, at this point in time, there exist no 40A 18650s. The vendors and stores that continue to sell these rewraps should be put on blast, especially if they're pricing these so much higher than authentics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA (28/3/16)

Thanks for all the replys guys. Silver, I'm running between 55 and 80 watts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (28/3/16)

Looks to be a decent 20A battery. The attached table must be one of the newer versions and has it in the table.
I don't even think there is a true 30A continuous drain battery on the market (even the current VTC4's seem to be 25A according to Mooch), let alone 40A.
Pity these manufacturers and re-wrappers lie about things like this to try and make sales - but luckily the community is becoming more aware about the issue. It makes it difficult for vendors - e.g this particular cell seems to be good quality (as a 20A cell), so does a vendor stock it even though it blatantly lies about the rating? 
I think yes, but I also wish our local vendors would make things like this clear on their descriptions, regardless of what the wrapper says. Still though, seems you can safely use this battery. @mad_hatter - i hear you, but most vendors I know are selling HG2's for R200. So maybe slightly higher than they should have been, but not an obscene price

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (28/3/16)

@KB_314 Thanx a mil. Much appreciated!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

